# Need help ID'ing old Ariens



## TheLastViking (Sep 10, 2017)

I was given this machine a few years ago and have been using it since. It's a 2 stage 22", but the model number and serial numbers are completely rubbed off of the stickers. It has an 8hp Tecumseh with a "Snow King" sticker on the fuel tank, and the sheet metal that holds the controls is white with the Ariens logo. The belt cover is white, and the auger is non-serrated. I would include pictures, but the forum won't allow me to. I can't find any parts without knowing what model and year it is.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Pictures will help a bunch for the many Ariens pros here to identify your machine......


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

TheLastViking said:


> ......I would include pictures, but the forum won't allow me to...


You currently have 2 posts. You can only add photos after 5 posts. Your options are...
1) Post three more times (replying to say thanks for this post would of course be 1 of those 3)
2) Create an album in google photos and create a shared link to the album and add that link to a post.
3) Same as (2) but using some other 3rd party photo hosting site and paste the link in a post.

I use google photos and find it easy and intuitive,
Here's an example album I created.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/hm4WduGINQSKV2tC3

Here's something else... does it look like any of these?
https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.8.986...0j0i24k1.dekWn4-dHog


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Not true on the 5 post count to add pictures. I have seen and posted cases where users posted pictures on their very first post. I think it depends on how you post the picture, but you definitely can from your very first post.....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Pictures always help identifying brands and models of snowblowers and/or parts, or at least to give an idea of what it may be.....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The 22" bucket would make it a 22000 series from the 1970's:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page6.html

However none of them originally had a 8HP engine, so the engine is probably a replcement.
If you like, email me photos to:

sscotsman at yahoo dot com

and I can post them in this thread for you.

Scot

*** Edit! the 22000 series never had 22" buckets, only 20" and 24" - Scot ***


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Not true on the 5 post count to add pictures. I have seen and posted cases where users posted pictures on their very first post. I think it depends on how you post the picture, but you definitely can from your very first post.....


Here is an example, several pictures posted and it is the very first post of this forum member...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/117578-track-propelled-drive-wheel-cracked.html


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> Not true on the 5 post count to add pictures. I have seen and posted cases where users posted pictures on their very first post. I think it depends on how you post the picture, but you definitely can from your very first post.....


*Sorry to stomp all over this thread.*

Just last week the admins stated categorically there's a 5 post restriction on albums.
So I give in.

This is everything the FAQ has to say about pictures photos or images
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...pictures+photos+images&match=any&titlesonly=0


There's way too much time and energy spent on this topic with inadequate error messaging when things fail.
Albums versus drag-n-drop photos versus attachments versus images that exceed the message size limit because the byte size is treated as if it were clear text.
The best way to prevent people using a product is to make it unfathomable. Life is too short.
The number of posts from people unable to get simple images onto these sites is revealing.
Scot's offer to post images if they are emailed to him is generous...but should be totally unnecessary.

The most confusing part of the user interface for me is the fact that you can begin to compose a message and then drag and drop images inline into the message.
Everything looks great in the editing window and all your images are where you want them to be.
However , when you hit preview post.. those images disappear again. The editing window looks as if it is trying to be WYSIWYG but apparently isn't.
I think that's what catches people out.
When you finally hit "submit" the images don't make it and you get this message
_The text that you have entered is too long (75064 characters). Please shorten it to 30000 characters long.
_So all the effort you put into constructing the post is lost.
There's no point having a pretty editor window if the "total message size" limit makes it effectively useless.

 The google photos link approach has never failed for me with photos (at least.. thus far.. I could imagine having a system that prevents links too if I really wanted to be obstructive).
Links to google drive has worked for everything else (spreadsheets, and anything else that cannot be added as an attachment).
Follow those 2 rules and you may get stuff done... maybe.. until google go out of business... or unless thresholds are put in place to avoid posting links


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I hit up the admins again about it. I was under the impression there was no minimum for this very reason. You get a new guy with a problem and you're asking for photos to try and help and they get all frustrated trying to get their photos to post.
Hopefully within a day or two it will be changed. Sorry for the confusion TheLastViking. :sad2:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wait


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Though I don't think even Ariens would put a 8hp on a 22" blower so that may not be original but they did have 22" blowers. This one for example.
https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-920013-Snow-Thrower/p6133.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That posting minimum for attachments has now been eliminated. New members should be able to post from day one.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That posting minimum for attachments has now been eliminated. New members should be able to post from day one.


This is great news...!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Dauntae said:


> Though I don't think even Ariens would put a 8hp on a 22" blower so that may not be original but they did have 22" blowers. This one for example.
> https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-920013-Snow-Thrower/p6133.html


Ariens di


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll bet it is a 24" Machine. Time will Tell.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Come back TheLastViking... try one more time with a photo
*
More marketing magic
If you have a 3 car garage, why would you blow 2" of snow from car slot 1 to car slot 2.25?
See video at 5 seconds
Is that supposed to impress? ;-)
Just drive over it and wait for the sun to come out.... or use a stiff broom.

Also.. why claim it can throw "up to" 40 feet and show it throwing only 10 to 20 feet on several of those scenes?


----------



## TheLastViking (Sep 10, 2017)

Finally got pics to put on this 2 year old thread. Still using this machine. The bucket is 24”, not 22”. As you can see, both model stickers are unreadable.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@thelast,

Those numbers are usually stamped in the casing right below the sticker. Sometimes you can use a white or yellow crayon, or a piece of paper over them and use a pencil to bring them into view?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I realize this isn't super-specific, but it looks like you've got one of the 924000 series "twin stick" models that are a favorite around here.

You can read more about them here: https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

it’s been repowered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes that has been repowered at some point but still a good heavy duty machine, a little cleanup and some good x-trak tires and that will be a great machine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ELaw said:


> I realize this isn't super-specific, but it looks like you've got one of the 924000 series "twin stick" models that are a favorite around here.
> 
> You can read more about them here: https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html


Yep, it's definitely a 1975 to 1978 924000 series, one of those four model years. With the replacement engine, it will be nearly impossible to determine the exact year and model, unless numbers can be found stamped into the frame. Looks like the numbers might have been ground off at the rear of the machine.

It's not terribly important for parts though, as the machines themselves (minus the engine) were nearly identical (perhaps literally identical) through that run. It's one of these models:

924018 - 6HP 24" (1975) 
924020 - 8HP 24" (1975) 
924022 - 6HP 24" (1976) 
924026 - 8HP 24" (1976 - 1977 - 1978) 
924032 - 7HP 24" (1977 - 1978) 

Viking, those white Ariens tags probably never had any numbers printed on them. the numbers were stamped into the metal in the vicinity of the tags. Take a close look around for any remnants of stamped numbers, and let us know if you find anything! 

Scot


----------



## TheLastViking (Sep 10, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Yes that has been repowered at some point but still a good heavy duty machine, a little cleanup and some good x-trak tires and that will be a great machine.


 I did the impeller mod with mudflap rubber and replaced the carb with a $12 EBay special. It doesn’t have the throwing distance of the newer Deluxe 24 I use at work due to lower gearing and impeller speed, but it powers through deep, slushy snow with no clogging or bogging down.


----------

